# [SOLVED] Problem with new home theater



## John Martens (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi everyone!, newbie here to home theater...so please excuse this if it sounds dumb...

I just purchased a Samsung Series 530 50" plasma TV, Samsung Blu-ray BD-P1600 and a Pioneer VSK 919AH-K HDMI equipped receiver for my home theater room.

I have the Bluray HDMI out to the receiver HDMI in, then from the receiver HDMI out to the back of the TV's HDMI in as the manual suggests.

I've been having problems with connection issues. Sometimes when I'm watching a regular dvd, without the receiver on, the video/audio suddenly cuts out I get a 'no signal' or 'check signal cable' message on my TV. The blue 'standby' light on my receiver goes out. But when I hit the power button on my receiver the signal comes back and has no further problems. This only happens when I'm watching a dvd without the receiver. 

Could this be a problem with the receiver or the blu ray? I'm sure they aren't underpowered....I have the bluray/receiver, and the tv/powered subwoofer plugged into separate monster power/surge protectors, and both of those are plugged into their own separate receptacle on their own 15 amp breaker... yeah.. overkill.. I know...

I've read that the Samsung BDP1600 has had problems with a misaligned laser, but why would my signal come back when I turn on my receiver?

Any help would sure be appreciated!

John


----------



## John Martens (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Problem with new home theater*

Disregard...think I found the problem...the Pioneer VSX 919AH-K has a power save mode when connected by HDMI cables (bluray to receiver to tv)

if the receiver is not utilized when the rest of the system is turned on, it does a full power down from standby mode after 40-45 minutes. 

This is why the tv is suddenly losing the signal. because the receiver shuts itself off and why I get the signal back when I power on the receiver..

John




John Martens said:


> Hi everyone!, newbie here to home theater...so please excuse this if it sounds dumb...
> 
> I just purchased a Samsung Series 530 50" plasma TV, Samsung Blu-ray BD-P1600 and a Pioneer VSX 919AH-K HDMI equipped receiver for my home theater room.
> 
> ...


----------

